# Easton Ec90 Slx Road Bars ???



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Anybody using these bars that would care to venture an opinion and a comparison with their new Equipe Ergo and Equipe Pro bars would be teriffic. I am interested primarily in a shorter reach to help me move back on my current bike. I have just gone to a 90mm stem and need to get back just a smidge more. Weight is not critical, but light would be nice.
TIA
DG
Fort Myers, Florida


----------

